#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Слово охотник

## Ased

Подскажите пожайлуста хороший Русско-санскритский словарь.

И еще кто знает как будет звучать слово охотник на санскрите, подскажите пожайлуста. Все обыскал и нигде не нашел. охотни к, охота и все что с этим связанно. заранее спасибо.

----------


## Юй Кан

Можно танцевать отсюда: http://marichin.narod.ru/Sanscrit/ORDEV/14_o.htm (сыскивается нараз по ключу "Русско-санскритский словарь"), затем -- уточнять написание/звучание по санскр.-англ. Монье-Вильямса:

aakheTa — chase , hunting
aakheTaka —  a hunter

Но зачем?

----------


## Ased

Спасибо большое за словарь, очень хороший словарь. Я нашел такой перевод Тивара - охотник с санскрита. Мне это нужно для общей эрудиции.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, есть и такое: tiivara. : )

----------


## Асуман

> Подскажите пожайлуста хороший Русско-санскритский словарь.
> 
> И еще кто знает как будет звучать слово охотник на санскрите, подскажите пожайлуста. Все обыскал и нигде не нашел. охотни к, охота и все что с этим связанно. заранее спасибо.



Из русско-санскритского единственное, что заслуживает, на мой взгляд, упоминания - это проект Юкта. Представляет собой перевод санскритских слов с английского перевода из словаря Моньера. Там и английский текст тоже есть. Возможность поиска на слов на санскрите, английском и русском. В связи с переводом с английского могут быть косяки. Перелопачено уже солидное количество слов - около 65 000.
http://www.yukta.org/srch_skr.php

_____________________

Согласно словарю Аптэ, охотник - hunter, huntsman - व्याधः vyādhaḥ, लुब्धकः lubdhakaḥ, मृगयुः mṛgayuḥ, आखेटकः ākheṭakaḥ, मृगधाजीवः mṛgadhājīvaḥ, जीवान्तकः jīvāntakaḥ, शाकुनिकः śākunikaḥ, वागुरिकः vāgurikaḥ, जालिकः jālikaḥ.

_____________________




> Можно танцевать отсюда: http://marichin.narod.ru/Sanscrit/ORDEV/14_o.htm (сыскивается нараз по ключу "Русско-санскритский словарь"), затем -- уточнять написание/звучание по санскр.-англ. Монье-Вильямса:


Да ну, это шарлатанство какое-то, а не словарь. Куча слов непонятно откуда переписанная неразбирающимся человеком. Часть слов в косвенных падежах, глаголы в разных формах. Транслитерацией и не пахнет. Например, श् ś передаётся там как _ш_ "очищение" _шуддхи_ (śuddhi), или _с_ "оленья голова" _мригасиршам_ (mṛgaśīrṣam), или _з_ "оружие" _застра_ (śastra). (Да, в компьютерной кодировке Harvard-Kyoto эта буква обозначается латинской _z_, однако это чисто технический момент, который не является причиной считать, что буква эта так и произносится, и соотносить её с русской буквой _з_.) А ведь точная запись санскритских слов - основа для их понимания. А когда понимание санскритских слов не является приоритетной задачей при составлении словаря, то, я думаю, ясно, каким выйдет словарь.

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> _____________________
> 
> Согласно словарю Аптэ, охотник - hunter, huntsman - व्याधः vyādhaḥ, लुब्धकः lubdhakaḥ, मृगयुः mṛgayuḥ, आखेटकः ākheṭakaḥ, मृगधाजीवः mṛgadhājīvaḥ, जीवान्तकः jīvāntakaḥ, शाकुनिकः śākunikaḥ, वागुरिकः vāgurikaḥ, जालिकः jālikaḥ.
> 
> _____________________


Ну, "дживантака", "дживитантака" это вообще "кладущий предел, окончание жизни". Не обязательно охотник.
Кстати, можно и "кирата" (кирАта), ИМХО.

----------


## Ased

> Согласно словарю Аптэ, охотник - hunter, huntsman - व्याधः vyādhaḥ, लुब्धकः lubdhakaḥ, मृगयुः mṛgayuḥ, आखेटकः ākheṭakaḥ, मृगधाजीवः mṛgadhājīvaḥ, जीवान्तकः jīvāntakaḥ, शाकुनिकः śākunikaḥ, वागुरिकः vāgurikaḥ, जालिकः jālikaḥ.


Хм спасибо за информацию, но что же тогда означает слово Тивара и переводится ли оно как охотник или есть контекстный перевод этого слова?

----------


## Асуман

> Хм спасибо за информацию, но что же тогда означает слово Тивара и переводится ли оно как охотник или есть контекстный перевод этого слова?


Из Monier-Williams: tīvara - a hunter (offspring of a Rajaputri by a Kshatriya). Для сравнения, vyādha -  a hunter , one who lives by killing deer (said to be the son of a Kshatriya by a low-caste mother). Т.е. тут не только род занятий, но и происхождение может роль играть. Чёрт ногу сломит в этих охотниках.




> Ну, "дживантака", "дживитантака" это вообще "кладущий предел, окончание жизни". Не обязательно охотник.


Ага, _антака_ - вообще типа "терминатор".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чёрт ногу сломит в этих охотниках.


Потому и говорят: "Слово живёт только в контексте".
Особенно это важно помнить применительно к кит., санскр. и родственным им языкам (хотя и с ивритом -- те же проблемы, а с прочими я просто дела не имел %).

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Ага, _антака_ - вообще типа "терминатор".


Ну, "анта" это "конец, окончание". От этого и "антака". ИМХО  :Smilie: 
а "джива" - "живой", "дживита" - "жизнь".....

----------


## Асуман

> Ну, "анта" это "конец, окончание". От этого и "антака". ИМХО 
> а "джива" - "живой", "дживита" - "жизнь".....


Я ни в коем разе не оспариваю, что _антака_ образуется от _анта_ "конец". Но и _terminus_ - тоже "конец, предел", оттого и _terminator_. _Jīvāntakaḥ - terminator vivi, jīvitāntakaḥ - terminator vitae_. Где-то так.

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Я ни в коем разе не оспариваю, что _антака_ образуется от _анта_ "конец". Но и _terminus_ - тоже "конец, предел", оттого и _terminator_. _Jīvāntakaḥ - terminator vivi, jīvitāntakaḥ - terminator vitae_. Где-то так.


в латыни я слабее, хотя в университете был не из последних  :Wink:

----------

